
Padrino: a Ruby framework built upon Sinatra - mgrouchy
http://antoniocangiano.com/2010/06/11/padrino-a-ruby-framework-built-upon-sinatra/
======
p3ll0n
Padrino extends Sinatra with a wealth of extra features: namespaced route
aliases, nested routes, controllers, i18n / internationalization, mailer
system, django-esque admin interface and unified logging.

Most of these features can be added to Sinatra already, either manually or by
selecting from a wide assortment of independent plugins. Padrino, on the other
hand, provides a standard suite of functionality that, hopefully, will
continue to be improved as a whole over time. It feels a lot like Ramaze
(<http://ramaze.net/>) but with the similar functionality wrapped around
Sinatra instead.

------
jallmann
I am hard pressed to see the benefit of this unless you really need something
like form helpers but don't want to use something like rails 3. There are a
dozen and one templating systems out there already. The logging interface
looks cool though. At least Padrino is modular so we can cherry pick what we
need.

~~~
nesquena
If you have ever used Sinatra, absolutely loved it and wanted an all-
encompassing way to use it for a more complex problem seamlessly without
having to move to Rails, then the need for Padrino becomes clear. Perhaps our
post addressing some of these concerns will help explain our reasoning:
[http://www.padrinorb.com/blog/addressing-concerns-about-
padr...](http://www.padrinorb.com/blog/addressing-concerns-about-padrino)

------
mishmash
Last time I checked, Padrino didn't yet support page/action/fragment caching -
a pretty serious limitation IMHO.

Anyone know if that's been fixed?

~~~
nesquena
Padrino still doesn't support those out of the box. That is the intent of the
padrino-cache gem which hasn't been fleshed out yet. It is the last major set
of functionality that needs to be sorted out. In the meantime, the sinatra-
cache from here:

<http://github.com/kematzy/sinatra-cache>

seems to provide most of the needed functionality for now and since Padrino
supports all rack / sinatra based extensions, it is a reasonable alternative
until we finish integrated caching.

~~~
mishmash
Okay great, thanks for the reply. I will patiently await this functionality
before re-reviewing Padrino.

~~~
nesquena
Fair enough. I can't blame you I want this functionality built into Padrino
too and I am one of the core developers. I just haven't had the time to do it
right yet and this is a piece that I want to be particularly easy to use and
well-done.

------
jessie_take
A great thing is that padrino seems quite fast more than ramaze and more than
rails. Obviously according to this:
[http://www.padrinorb.com/blog/padrino-0-9-10-released-
built-...](http://www.padrinorb.com/blog/padrino-0-9-10-released-built-for-
speed)

~~~
nesquena
Yes, we have quite a lot of benchmarks here: <http://github.com/DAddYE/web-
frameworks-benchmark>

They show comparisons with many popular ruby frameworks and I would say
Padrino does fairly favorably in tests.

------
remi
Non-blogspam link: <http://www.padrinorb.com/>

~~~
acangiano
Excuse me? Blogspam? I haven't even submitted this story.

